
The Making of an Incel - pseudolus
https://thewalrus.ca/the-making-of-an-incel/
======
thinkingemote
There was a wonderful rhetorical trick I heard recently regarding incels:

"Why are people against incels? Because everyone hates low status men."

Back to the article, there was no mention of society or historical and recent
changes in society in this article. There was no attempt to put the writers
feet in the same shoes as a hypothetical incel. It reminded me of the very
common type of article on islamic terrorism which focuses on how terrorists
get radicalised and how they are organised and ignores the basic geo global
politics background which drives them. Perhaps it's intentional, but perhaps
to attempt to understand and empathise with any terrorist could be seen as
humanising them.

------
bradknowles
There is no universal right to have sex with another person. You can always
have sex with yourself, if nothing else.

If you want it badly enough, you can always find someone who will be willing
to let you pay them for it.

If you blame your radicalization on the fact that no member of the appropriate
gender has been willing to have sex with you, then I submit you have much
bigger problems than just trying to blame your problems on someone else.

As for myself, I didn’t have my first girlfriend until I was 29. Among other
things, she seriously messed up my 30th birthday, by trying to turn it into a
company celebration when in fact all I wanted to was to spend time with her.
My second girlfriend ended up making me the happiest man on earth, by agreeing
to become my wife. And we’ve now been happily married for more than 20 years.

I used to think that the old saw “There’s a perfect match for everyone, you
just have to look hard enough” was one of the cruelest jokes ever played on
humanity. But I never blamed my problems in this area on someone else.

------
082349872349872
If there are actually large numbers of incels, that would tend to argue
against existing high levels of internet-mediated PSYWAR, because one would
expect that young already-radicalised males would be prime candidates to
recruit for other causes.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24373042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24373042)

